# Beer compensation



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

This should be a good start for conversation 
adventure journal – The Beer-Based Gratitude Scale for Outdoor People

Sent from my XT1254 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

1 - 6 beers
You were there while I was drinking beer.

6 pack
You needed a six pack of beer.

0 beers
I am out of beer.


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

My shop basically runs on beer. Ski racer parents can afford the good stuff. Bros are allowed to drop off Busch tall boys.


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

Nice!

Sent from my XT1254 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## QuietHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

The difference between the article, and boating, is boating runs on beers, whereas for climbing it is a side-affect. The fact the author states he does not drink is a pretty good clue.
Typically most boaters I am around have a "what's mine is yours" mentality about beer, but you should drink yours before trying to drink mine.

1 beer 
I noticed you did not have a beer in your hand and I have beer
I only have two beers left, and I am hoping by giving you one of them you will split whatever you have left with me after we kill off these.
How did this (insert beer you don't like here) get in my cooler... want it?
Anytime a kayaker helps a raft with something and you are still on the river (they need one hand to hold their paddle so are limited to one beer at a time while on the water)

6 pack
Thanks for inviting me on (insert permitted day trip / single night trip here)

Case or 12 pack of good beer
Thanks for inviting me on (quality multi-day trip)


----------



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

QuietHunter said:


> Anytime a kayaker helps a raft with something and you are still on the river (they need one hand to hold their paddle so are limited to one beer at a time while on the water)


Actually a beer fits perfectly in the pocket of my PFD, so feel free to give me two!


----------

